# Alarm



## scottbimmer (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello bimmerfest:

I just bought a 2001 740il, the alarm. The light just blink, but no audio sound does it have to be program, when i press the panic button just the lights blink continuously. Am i doing something wrong. HELP


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Look at the Main Menu list, and sign onto the appropriate forum....you`ll get a better answer there.


----------

